# Headed north



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Meeting a buddy in Chicago Wednesday, heading to lake Winnebago and Poygan for the Battle of the Bago next weekend!
Should be fun
Sleeping on the ice and the ice is so thick the f350 will be right with us.
Made a new hook setter today. Aka homemade jaw jacker


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I like! Homemade ingenuity at it's best. Good luck in the tourney.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

was at Sag Bay..heard they had some wind problems, hope you guys are safe!


----------

